# Who are your favorite Youtube music posters?



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Just wondering who you subscribe to/watch frequently?

Heres mine: 

Mark Day Guitar https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzB53Tox-xhRLnJX35pkT-A
we're from the same generation musically, he always gets great tone, demos cool gear, plays well, and does it all with a "don't take myself seriously" attitude. Wish he posted on this site more often.

Mike Gross: https://www.youtube.com/user/rockinguitarlessons1
great instructional videos, again with a laid back feel.

Phil X: Frettedamericana
reviews lots of cool stuff, pure entertainment value and obviously talented

The Tone King : https://www.youtube.com/user/lmsjr
I like his reviews.

TC Helicon: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRKVuMVfmcyKmx2LbH4U3XA
Amazing demos, mostly vocal stuff.

Rob Chapman/Andertons: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCOIcdii1bQmfSPHeNNw4Qw 
I enjoy the shootouts/blind tests etc...at times a little too goofy/chatty.

Not really a poster, but if you search for "Bet you cant play this" you can see some pretty interesting examples of shred wankery. Some good some bad


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

For reviews and demos, I like Mike Hermans, JustNick, Burgs and Andy @ PGS.

I think they all, with the exception of Nick, do demos for PGS now.

Phil X is good too, I like to drool over the Fretted Americana offerings.
I too like the Anderton clips and shootouts with the Captain and Chapman.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Rob Chapman - for reviews and entertainment.

Brett Kingman - for reviews

papstache102 - for the occasional instructional video

Martyzsongs - for the occasional instructional video

JustinGuitar - same

frettedamericana - PhilX's entertaining reviews and wicked playing

ralqh - for his versions of U2 songs

tehorix789 - for his version of Warren Haynes / Gov't Mule tunes.

Kitty8Tim - cause she's hot and I like her accent.


I mostly look up "name of song - guitar" and see what I can find. Otherwise I check out the above posters on a daily basis. There are a few others (anyone demoing a Phaez Amp) but that's about it for music.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Really enjoy Gregor Hilden's channel....awesome guitar player.

https://www.youtube.com/user/GregsGuitars


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep, me too!

For Demo's it's Burgs and Pete Thorn, those two clowns have cost me a lot of money 



mario said:


> Really enjoy Gregor Hilden's channel....awesome guitar player.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/GregsGuitars


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I bought Hilden's album on iTunes. Pretty decent listening.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Dimitar Nalbantov because he has become my favorite guitar player...I think his playing is brilliant and I love his tone

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emUO0c3z2VA 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZw220v4YQQ


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Yep, me too!
> 
> For Demo's it's Burgs and Pete Thorn, those two clowns have cost me a lot of money


Ah yes, I shouldn't have forgotten about Pete thorn!


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkBvmv8kt4Ura Laura Cox gets my vote.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mario said:


> Really enjoy Gregor Hilden's channel....awesome guitar player.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/GregsGuitars


Same here...I could listen to him for hours. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Much like Dave, Pete Thorn has cost me some schillings.

Josh Smith and Burgs also impact my children's education fund from time to time. Hermans is the main culprit for me though. I'm thinking of giving him my wife's cell number - right now it's a sad progression of events - Mike demos it, I buy it, my wife yells at me. I figure I'd enjoy it a lot more if the middle man - me - was taken out of the equation - let her bitch at him as soon as he demos something, then I can buy it in peace.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

This woman gives me lots of pleasure. I have been watching her for a while nice to see her move slowly up the chain 

[video=youtube;DiVDD-aICXo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiVDD-aICXo[/video]


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> Same here...I could listen to him for hours.
> eally enjoy Gregor Hilden's channel....awesome guitar player.
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Gregor has my vote and about 20 saved demos of my favourite guitars

G.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Not a guitarist, but an unbelievable middle eastern percussionist [h=1]David Kuckhermann[/h]
https://www.youtube.com/user/DavidKuckhermann


----------

